# Mysterious secrets of Wing Chun power....



## geezer (Feb 20, 2015)

OK, sorry about the title of this thread. I'm just messing around. The fact is I can't stand "mysterious secrets". I also have no patience with long lectures on ancient methods with arcane names like "the snake engine" and so on. So I found the following explanation refreshing. Any thoughts?


----------



## WcForMe (Feb 21, 2015)

That is a very very good technical video on various ways to generate power. Nothing you shouldn't already know but presented in a easy to understand way. Impressive. I like the way he said about controlling the opponent. Again something we should all know and use.  Alan Orr is good I rate him regardless of whatever other people say. But let's be honest go to any good boxing gym your taught this pretty quickly.

I'm with you there are no mysterious secrets in any martial arts just hard work and practice and being smart enough to actually understand the ideas protrayed to you and actually put it into practice! It's more than annoying with all these secret ways to do this and that with extra long confusing blah blah blah


----------



## KPM (Feb 21, 2015)

Yep.  Good video!  Sink. Rise. Go forward. Rotate.  I learned that many many years ago.  ;-)


----------



## Kwan Sau (Feb 21, 2015)

geezer said:


> The fact is I can't stand "mysterious secrets". I also have no patience with long lectures on ancient methods




Nothing mysterious or secretive here...basic stuff, all contained in the forms.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 21, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Nothing mysterious or secretive here...basic stuff, all contained in the forms.


Yes, but how many realize it from a basic level. I believe many may know the forms but few understand the forms.
Power comes from muscle expansion & contraction, from body displacement, rotational force, and acceleration.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Feb 21, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Yes, but how many realize it from a basic level. I believe many may know the forms but few understand the forms.
> Power comes from muscle expansion & contraction, from body displacement, rotational force, and acceleration.



Sad part is, there are perhaps 'senior' level practitioners who may be surprised by what this video contains.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 21, 2015)

geezer said:


> OK, sorry about the title of this thread. I'm just messing around. The fact is I can't stand "mysterious secrets".


All the secrets are hidden in plain view. Right where they should be.


----------



## KPM (Feb 22, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Sad part is, there are perhaps 'senior' level practitioners who may be surprised by what this video contains.



Or at least, plenty of senior level people that don't put into practice what this video contains.  Especially the "sink" and "rise" parts.  How many WCK people are "all arm"???


----------



## Kwan Sau (Feb 22, 2015)

KPM said:


> How many WCK people are "all arm"???



haha...true. I'd bet somewhere in the 85% range.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 22, 2015)

KPM said:


> Or at least, plenty of senior level people that don't put into practice what this video contains.  Especially the "sink" and "rise" parts.  How many WCK people are "all arm"???


My sifu would often stress; "don't just punch, Crash!"


----------



## Kwan Sau (Feb 22, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Crash!"



Heck yeah! Love it.  Knock knock...!


----------



## wtxs (Feb 23, 2015)

geezer said:


> OK, sorry about the title of this thread. I'm just messing around. The fact is I can't stand "mysterious secrets". I also have no patience with long lectures on ancient methods with arcane names like "the snake engine" and so on. So I found the following explanation refreshing. Any thoughts?



Sssssssssh!!!!! WHAT are you trying to do???  Please don't wake the sleeping dragon.


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> haha...true. I'd bet somewhere in the 85% range.


I'd like to know how you came up with that figure? What study or scientific method are you using in gathering said data? Just kidding! It's probably more like 95% all arm and Slappy hands! Oh and 90% of all fights go to the ground! Haha!

Last time I threw out a percentage on something. That's how I was called out on here...


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 3, 2015)

geezer said:


> OK, sorry about the title of this thread. I'm just messing around. The fact is I can't stand "mysterious secrets". I also have no patience with long lectures on ancient methods with arcane names like "the snake engine" and so on. So I found the following explanation refreshing. Any thoughts?


I'm with you. I can't stand " mysterious secrets" either. Unless, I'm the one who possesses one. I hear there's a market and they sell for top dollar? Maybe that can be my new career? Buying and selling mystery? Sounds like a good start up? Good vid by the way. I like Alan Orr.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Mar 3, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> I'd like to know how you came up with that figure? What study or scientific method are you using in gathering said data? Just kidding!



S.W.A.G

LoL


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> S.W.A.G
> 
> LoL


Haha! That's my preferred method also.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 4, 2015)

Sometimes, such mysteries were simply ways the intelligensia behind the martial arts comprehended the forces they had to work with. I personally like to view Chinese medicine that way. 

Take Xing Yi Quan - an excellent form of Wushu. A lot of tips and pointers on everything from doctrine to stance and tactics were instructed by song, often cryptic or vague but the general idea would be there. If legends are to be believed, this was so because most of the art's audience was illiterate. The meters and rhymes of Xingyi's songs would help them remember.

Or it could be marketing.


----------

